# Help, please, with lotion recipe



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

I tried a new lotion recipe today & I REALLY llike it!! But, it needs to be kept refirgerated...so, can someone tell me how to preserve it so it can be 'on the shelf'?? I have borax or grapefruitseed extract or...??? to use as a preservative. Ingredients as follows.

All Over Body Lotion from VERIA tv network "Everybody Nose" show
OILS:
12 gm avacado oil
10 gm. jojoba oil
2 gm Vit E oil
6 gm cocoa butter

8 gm palm stearic acid
6 gm vegetable emulsifying wax

Water phase:
36 gm distilled water
40 gm rose hydrosol (I didn't have this so I used distilled water and 30 dr lavender EO when I added in the other EO'S)

12 dr. palmarosa EO
6 dr sandalwood EO
6 dr. frankinsence EO

If there is a preservative I could add in here to make it shelf-safe I'd sure like to know about it. Thanks so much!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

There are several preservatives on the market. I like Optiphen Plus. It is a broad spectrum, non-paraben preservative. It works best in formulas with a pH of 6 or less. 

Preservatives - Lotioncrafter - Premium Ingredients for Personal Care Products


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I get mine from Lotion Crafter also. I use Germall Plus, another non-paraben preservative.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

When I use to make my own lotion several years ago, I used Phenonip. At that time, there were not a lot of options. I worried about it being effective, didn't want to spend the money to have my lotion tested, so I just quit making it. I am sure there are many options out there now that are more reliable.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I've used Germall plus for years without any problems. And yes, I did have my lotions tested for effectiveness.

I second Lotioncrafters.

FYI: Borax or GSE are NOT preservatives! They can be used as an anti-oxident to prevent rancidity, but they DO NOT act as preservatives.....Just because you can't see nasties growing, doesn't mean they are not there.


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

I use Optiphen, too. I bet that lotion smells wonderful!


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

If I buy Optiphen will it give me good directions on how much to use in this recipe? Thanks all!


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

IIRC, the recommended usage is 1/2 of 1%. The correct usage percentage should be listed on the sellers site.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

So, since this makes a 4 oz amount...I would use .....???? Not very much,...


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

Yes, not much. If your recipe uses 100g of ingredients, you'd use .5 g at the usage rate I mentioned.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Ann Mary said:


> So, since this makes a 4 oz amount...I would use .....???? Not very much,...


Are you using an accurate scale? For lotions, I measure in grams, especially when measuring things like fragrance and preservatives. Those ingr. need to be accurately measured or you can cause skin irritation....speaking of irritation, I'm assuming you have Liability Insurance if you're selling this product?


----------

